# Your Meyers-Briggs type?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone in the 25 Random Things post mentioned her Meyers Briggs Type so I decided it was time to ask the question here.

For those who don't know about the Meyers Briggs Personality Inventory, you can go here for more information:
http://www.developandgrow.com/lifecoach/blog/free-on-line-myers-briggs-personality-tests/

Basically, through your answers to a series of questions, it puts you into one of 16 different catergories.

Go here to take a version of the test:
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

My sister-in-law used to administer it and gave it to the whole family once during a weekend away. For the first time I realized that my husband processed information completely differently from me, which I try to remember when I want to brain him with the skillet.

My type is INFP. I just retook the test and I haven't changed any. What's your type?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm INTJ.. . I don't remember if that's the same as when I took it in college.  But knowing this isn't that important to me. . .which is probably meaningful in itself. . .

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm I S F P

don't remember what I was the last time I took this test.  Probably changed having been retired for a number of years.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I'm INTJ.. . I don't remember if that's the same as when I took it in college. But knowing this isn't that important to me. . .which is probably meaningful in itself. . .
> 
> Ann


 

I don't think of it often, but it really did make me realize that my husband wasn't purposefully not understanding me, LOL! Also, when Peg tested the family, his younger son came out the exact same type, which surprised no one... My sister-in-law mostly administered it to groups which needed team building (specifically in school systems and churches).

Here's a link to a separate set of descriptions. 
http://www.personalitypage.com/high-level.html

I enjoyed reading the one you posted YouKneeK. I wonder how they got the BVM to take the test? 

My sister-in-law said people can even test differently at work and at home. The only thing I remember for sure is that I was much more extreme on a couple of the numbers before than I am now.

Betsy


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Well this test just doesnt work for me. I was a  ISTP and i should either be an auto mechanic or a firefighter.  

These are the celebrities in my type:

Charles Bronson, Bruce Lee, Meg Ryan, Ronaldo

Okay Meg Ryan i can maybe believe but Bruce Lee and Charles Bronson  

Youd never find one person who thinks im like them.  

This is really funny!!!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Very interesting.  ISFJ.  I was very surprised that it pretty much pegged me.  Even the career indicator.  Nursing is what I did most of my adult life, but I did spend a little time working in special education.  Now to get my husband to take it....


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm an ISFJ.  The IS is the strongest part of me (I=100% lol!) and the FJ--not so much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I hear ya', Lizzy.  Meg Ryan and Charles Bronson seem a little far apart.

I'm like Mother Theresa and Tsar Nicholas II.  There are a couple of polar opposites for you.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am an ESFJ. . .  Same as it was 10 years ago.  Famous personalities:  Eleanor Roosevelt, Desi Arnaz  And what, I wonder to Eleanor and Desi have in common?


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I just read more about my type and i guess i see why they said fire fighter which i could never be but this is what it says.

Working as paramedics or firefighters can fulfill the ISTP need to live on the edge; they are at their best in a crisis, where their natural disregard for rules and authority structures allows them to focus on and tackle the emergency at hand in the most effective way.

This kinda makes sense since i do like living on the edge at times and im not to good with rules and authority and since i dont have much in the way of emotions im good when things are at their worst cause when other people are freaking out im just trying to figure things out and do whats best like in car wrecks and things. Thats me in a way so maybe this test isnt that bad except for some of the famous people were supposed to be like.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

According to this most recent test my type is now ENTJ which they call a Rational Fieldmarshal. Hillary Clinton, Napoleon, Margret Thatcher, Carl Sagan, Bill Gates, Golda Meir, Edward Teller, George Benard Shaw, and General George C. Marshall are examples of Rational Fieldmarshals. 

I think that's milder than the last time I took it when I was equated with Attila the Hun, Adolf Hitler, Joseph Stalin, The Joker and Lex Luther.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm an INTJ, too!  For such a rare type, there sure are a lot of us Masterminds on this board   The career indicator was right on for me, and the list of famous ones had a lot of people that I resonate with, too.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am ENTJ, too! It seems like I would do well as a teacher, which was my original occupation choice before mom demanded that I change my major to nursing....she wasn't going to pay for what my scholarship did. Now I got to show the results. lol.
PS: I love nursing too. Teaching is coming later in life


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

I'd never seen this before, and found it fascinating!  I'm ESFJ, and, for the most part, the description is accurate.  Not all of it, but enough to be convincing.  Glad we didn't go out tonight!
Berni


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The description was pretty good for me.  I didn't pay much attention to the famous people, as except for the most modern people, how would they know?  Some how, I don't think the BVM or Shakespeare took the test.

Betsy


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm ENTJ, too. I took the test about six or seven years ago, along with most of the staff at the company I was at. I just took another test today, and came up as ENTJ again. It's true that I like to organize and streamline everything.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The description was pretty good for me. I didn't pay much attention to the famous people, as except for the most modern people, how would they know? Some how, I don't think the BVM or Shakespeare took the test.
> 
> Betsy


Maybe Shakespeare took the test as Bacon, and that's why we didn't read about it


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm an INTP - "the absent-minded professor"...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Myers-Briggs tests seem to have been pretty thoroughly discredited in a number of tests. It might be fun to use as a game, but I wouldn't take it seriously.

People don't even show up as the same types when re-tested at close intervals, i.e. several weeks apart.

See the link below for just one article:

http://www.willatworklearning.com/research_briefs/

Mike


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

ENTJ...hmmm...this is the same as when I took the test at the beginning of college. That was hmphamph years ago and this could explain why I am still as immature today as I was then.  OK, I am a little more mature, but its good to know that all those years of college and grad school couldn't *kill* my sense of spirit.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

bernilynn said:


> Maybe Shakespeare took the test as Bacon, and that's why we didn't read about it


LOL Maybe he took the test as Bacon, then came back and took again as Chaucer! That would confuse them.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm an INFP, which makes no sense given my job or my life.  Interestingly I've taken the test multiple times over the years and I always score the same.  Guess that explains why I like to read SO much.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Identify Your Career with 
Jung Career Indicator™	
Bookmark Email this
YOUR TYPE
I	N	T	J
Strength of the preferences %
56	38	75	33
Jung Career Indicator™ determines careers most suitable for your type from personality type standpoint. Based on your personality type, the following is a list of your most suitable occupations along with some examples of educational institutions, where you can receive a relevant degree or training. Please click institution name for more information. Invite your friends to discover most suitable for them careers.
Career Educational Institutions
Technical/Science
Computer Programming	        
Natural Science	
Natural Science Education	    
Engineering	      
Management
Management	    
Entrepreneurship	  
Social Service
Law	    
Librarian	
Famous people of your particular type
Stephen Hawking, Andrew Grove, Marie Curie, Guy Kawasaki, Igor Sikorsky, Hillary Clinton


disclaimer contact us
© 2003-2008 Humanmetrics. All rights reserved.


All Rationals are good at planning operations, but Masterminds are head and shoulders above all the rest in contingency planning. Complex operations involve many steps or stages, one following another in a necessary progression, and Masterminds are naturally able to grasp how each one leads to the next, and to prepare alternatives for difficulties that are likely to arise any step of the way. Trying to anticipate every contingency, Masterminds never set off on their current project without a Plan A firmly in mind, but they are always prepared to switch to Plan B or C or D if need be.

Masterminds are rare, comprising no more than, say, one percent of the population, and they are rarely encountered outside their office, factory, school, or laboratory. Although they are highly capable leaders, Masterminds are not at all eager to take command, preferring to stay in the background until others demonstrate their inability to lead. Once they take charge, however, they are thoroughgoing pragmatists. Masterminds are certain that efficiency is indispensable in a well-run organization, and if they encounter inefficiency-any waste of human and material resources-they are quick to realign operations and reassign personnel. Masterminds do not feel bound by established rules and procedures, and traditional authority does not impress them, nor do slogans or catchwords. Only ideas that make sense to them are adopted; those that don't, aren't, no matter who thought of them. Remember, their aim is always maximum efficiency.
In their careers, Masterminds usually rise to positions of responsibility, for they work long and hard and are dedicated in their pursuit of goals, sparing neither their own time and effort nor that of their colleagues and employees. Problem-solving is highly stimulating to Masterminds, who love responding to tangled systems that require careful sorting out. Ordinarily, they verbalize the positive and avoid comments of a negative nature; they are more interested in moving an organization forward than dwelling on mistakes of the past.

Masterminds tend to be much more definite and self-confident than other Rationals, having usually developed a very strong will. Decisions come easily to them; in fact, they can hardly rest until they have things settled and decided. But before they decide anything, they must do the research. Masterminds are highly theoretical, but they insist on looking at all available data before they embrace an idea, and they are suspicious of any statement that is based on shoddy research, or that is not checked against reality.

Alan Greenspan, Ben Bernanke, Dwight D. Eisenhower, General Ulysses S. Grant, Frideriche Nietsche, Niels Bohr, Peter the Great, Stephen Hawking, John Maynard Keynes, Lise Meitner", Ayn Rand and Sir Isaac Newton are examples of Rational Masterminds.

Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine came out as ISTJ. Describes me to a tee. Took the same test about a year and a half ago with the same results.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I came out as INTJ. It is interesting that the career suggestions include computer programming (I love playing with tech toys and figuring them out), management (I spent time as a senior staff member overseeing other staff and as an office manager) and librarian (which is what I do now and am working on my masters in).

Since there appear to be several of us on the Kindleboards, maybe that says something about what kind of people are drawn to the Kindle and also the this type of community.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

origoasap


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I agree that it doesn't really help with deciding on careers. I don't think any of them do.


If it has no predictive use, then what good is it (rhetorical question  )? Except to employ "experts."

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

jmiked said:


> If it has no predictive use, then what good is it (rhetorical question  )? Except to employ "experts."
> 
> Mike


Sociologists need love too.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Another INTJ here... of the 8 career choices, I have been 3, and the description fit pretty good, too. I know I took it years ago, but don't remember what I was then.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My type is INFP. I just retook the test and I haven't changed any. What's your type?
> 
> Betsy


I too am an INFP. I prefer a good book to a large party but if I am in a social situation I tend to be in the thick of things. I am always on time, unorganized and empathetic. I am a loyal friend and if I don't like you you just don't exist in my world.
I don't keep a huge stable of friends including my DH I only have 3 RL friends. I think its cause when I make friends I love them deeply and trust them wholly. I let my guard down with friends so most of the time I just have acquaintances.
I go with gut feelings over reason just because in my 40 years my gut feelings have never failed me but reason have.
The problem is I am a true Gemini so I have two very different personalities. I tend to live by a schedule and if I get off this schedule I am stressed BUT I also get a wild hair up my butt and sometimes throw this schedule out and go wild.
The test said I am a natural healer. I don't see myself like that but my husband just said (when I showed him the test result) that yes I can talk to people who are sad or upset and calm them down. I just don't see it.

EDIT: After reading: http://typelogic.com/infp.html I defiantly don't see myself as an INFP. I am more pessimistic than optimistic. But I did have a childhood invisible friend. *sigh* I am just a freak I think


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I too am an INFP. I prefer a good book to a large party but if I am in a social situation I tend to be in the thick of things. I am always on time, unorganized and empathetic. I am a loyal friend and if I don't like you you just don't exist in my world.
> I don't keep a huge stable of friends including my DH I only have 3 RL friends. I think its cause when I make friends I love them deeply and trust them wholly. I let my guard down with friends so most of the time I just have acquaintances.
> I go with gut feelings over reason just because in my 40 years my gut feelings have never failed me but reason have.
> The problem is I am a true Gemini so I have two very different personalities. I tend to live by a schedule and if I get off this schedule I am stressed BUT I also get a wild hair up my butt and sometimes throw this schedule out and go wild.
> ...


It doesn't necessarily mean you are an optimist it means you see the world as you want it to be or you make the world what you want it to be. I'm an INFP and there are only a few close friends that could tell you I am one, my public persona is nothing like an INFP. Most INFPs are very good at masking themselves since the world doesn't make us comfortable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chobitz--I am not only an INFP, I am a Gemini too!  

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I was an ISTJ. I can't believe we didn't have to take this in school. I was a psych minor. You'd think this info would have been useful in a number of places.

In any case, here's what it had to say about me:
http://keirsey.com/handler.aspx?s=keirsey&f=fourtemps&tab=2&c=inspector

I'm not sure if it's entirely accurate (b/c I'm the least orderly person I've ever known), but it's certainly interesting.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Chobitz--I am not only an INFP, I am a Gemini too!
> 
> Betsy


I'm a Pisces.... Ouch!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Chobitz--I am not only an INFP, I am a Gemini too!
> 
> Betsy


Wow Betsy!
Do you have problems with your two personalities also? People say signs are BS but I never met a gemini who didn't have 2 distinct personalities!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm an INTJ, also, and it fits me perfectly.  I've been a computer programmer, now product manager, and it's always been a dream of mine to be a librarian.  This is great to use as guidance as I reevaluate my career.

I remember taking this test when I was in high school or college, and I was an INTJ then, as well.  Thanks for posting this, Betsy!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I had to dig mine out from 20 years ago to see what i was...ENTP.  I would assume I would be the same today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I definitely have two personalities...although I don't know how much of that is a self fulfilling prophecy, knowing that I'm a Gemini...

Betsy


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

ugaodklmcv


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

YouKneeK said:


> Just understanding the differences can help people be more tolerant of people who look at things differently. When you don't understand people, you're more likely to make assumptions about them that are false and unfair.
> 
> 
> YouKneeK said:
> ...


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Jeff said:


> According to this most recent test my type is now ENTJ which they call a Rational Fieldmarshal. Hillary Clinton, Napoleon, Margret Thatcher, Carl Sagan, Bill Gates, Golda Meir, Edward Teller, George Benard Shaw, and General George C. Marshall are examples of Rational Fieldmarshals.
> 
> I think that's milder than the last time I took it when I was equated with Attila the Hun, Adolf Hitler, Joseph Stalin, The Joker and Lex Luther.


<<snicker>> at The Joker and Lex Luther. I'm an ENTJ as well. Perky, annoying people at my last job were trying to strike up a conversation with me when it was the "in" test to take. I told them my results and I swear they would back up a little. Oh yea, people, quake in my path LOL.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I am ENTJ, too! It seems like I would do well as a teacher, which was my original occupation choice before mom demanded that I change my major to nursing....she wasn't going to pay for what my scholarship did. Now I got to show the results. lol.
> PS: I love nursing too. Teaching is coming later in life


Well, since I'm a nurse, and pretty successful in my career, AND an ENTJ, I guess the combo works, so feel good about it VA!

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

So many of you are similar - how interesting!  No one - other than Robin - even comes close to my ISF and no one has a P - maybe because I am weird, retired, read a lot, not a nurse, etc.    Fun!

Robin - I'm not saying you are weird - maybe interesting ?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm  Briggs and Stratton type myself!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Interesting to see the INTJs here. I've take M-B twice over the years, and been categorized as INTJ both times.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm ENFJ. I must not be much of a thinker, but I'm nurturing. Fits me pretty well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju said:


> So many of you are similar - how interesting! No one - other than Robin - even comes close to my ISF and no one has a P - maybe because I am weird, retired, read a lot, not a nurse, etc.  Fun!
> 
> Robin - I'm not saying you are weird - maybe interesting ?


I started the thread, so maybe you didn't go back that far--I'm an INFP....

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm with Betsy, an INFP.  I think we were on early with ours.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol. I ended up having to do this for homework....I just realized it cuz I have putting it to the side all weekend and come to find out that I had done a portion of it.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ISTJ - I'm an introverted thinker who may give the initial impression of being aloof and perhaps somewhat cold, and I have a keen sense of what's right and wrong.  Yes, that describes me.

One of the occupations listed for me is a computer programmer - which I am.

It doesn't surprise me that there are a lot of introverts here on KB.  We are all sitting at home reading our Kindles while the rest of the world is out partying.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Betsy - How's SD??


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol. Thanks for reminding me about Meyers-Briggs. In college, I was a undoubtedly an INFP. I bought the David Keirsey book "Please Understand Me II" a few years back and I had morphed into an INFJ. I just broke out the book again after seeing this post. I'm still an INFJ, but it looks like in a few more years, I'll become an ISFJ. So when I was young, I was a "healer". Now that I'm in my mid-30s, I'm a "counselor" and I'm on my way to becoming a "protector". Funny how things change as you get older.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm an INFJ. I've taken this before, of course, but I can't remember what I scored exactly.

I'm 100% introverted. LOL If I'm around groups of people, I have to go home later and recharge myself. 

And there have been times in my life when I get talked into doing things that go completely against my introverted personality--like being a girl scout leader, for one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am an E (1) N (50) F (50) J (39)

I am on the cusp so the heck knows what I am really am. Except that I am clearly an extrovert. THe others look like they could change easily enough on any given day.

And I am a Libra. I am on the cusp there as well.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Anju said:


> So many of you are similar - how interesting! No one - other than Robin - even comes close to my ISF and no one has a P - maybe because I am weird, retired, read a lot, not a nurse, etc.  Fun!
> 
> Robin - I'm not saying you are weird - maybe interesting ?


rofl, you might as well say weird. It would save us time. But that's okay: I prefer both weird and interesting to dull and repetitive. I notice the test did not ask if one of my favorite songs was "The Grandmother Song" by Steve Martin, but I feel it should have.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

I am an ENFJ...same as Bill Clinton and Ronald Reagon.

Maybe I'll be the first female president and I can follow in Clinton's footsteps.  "I did not inhale."  Hah


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

INFJ

Glad to see a couple of my people here.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow...am I the only ENFP here?  Glancing through everyone's posts I didn't see any!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> Wow...am I the only ENFP here? Glancing through everyone's posts I didn't see any!


makes you wonder doesn't it? I saw no other ISFPs either - sorta makes us extra special doesn't it


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> Wow...am I the only ENFP here? Glancing through everyone's posts I didn't see any!


 You can be the appointed extrovert for all of us INFPs here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> rofl, you might as well say weird. It would save us time. But that's okay: I prefer both weird and interesting to dull and repetitive. I notice the test did not ask if one of my favorite songs was "The Grandmother Song" by Steve Martin, but I feel it should have.


Be courteous, kind, and forgiving. . . . . . . .

We went to see Steve Martin in college. . .he put on a great show. We actually figured out the chords and did it for a talent night/gong show one year. . . .

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> : I prefer both weird and interesting to dull and repetitive.


interesting - that's the word!! Thanks Robin!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

sam said:


> I am an ENFJ...same as Bill Clinton and Ronald Reagon.
> 
> Maybe I'll be the first female president and I can follow in Clinton's footsteps. "I did not inhale." Hah


I'm ENFJ and will be your running mate. 2 women in the white house at the same time, what a world.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I'm ENFJ and will be your running mate. 2 women in the white house at the same time, what a world.


My intuition says that won't happen any time soon.....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am an ENFJ as well, Kathy and also a Libra... who was that ProfCrash?

I don't remember if this was the test I took back in High School in the dark ages, but the career choices are pretty much the same.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am an ENFJ as well, Kathy and also a Libra... who was that ProfCrash?
> 
> I don't remember if this was the test I took back in High School in the dark ages, but the career choices are pretty much the same.


WooHoo. Yup that was me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju said:


> Hey Betsy - How's SD??


We had some hard rain this weekend, and it's cooler than normal right now but brilliant sunshine. Even this weekend, it rained off and on and we were able to go out. Yesterday (Monday) was rainy all day and we stayed inside and got on each other's nerves.

pics on my trip blog www.truetrip.blogspot.com

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ISFJ for me along with Mother Teresa, George H. W. Bush and Cary Grant. I am somewhat introverted according to this but I see why I am a nurse by profession.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

ISFP *I*ntelligent, *S*exy, *F*un and *P*ersonable

U.S. Presidents: 
Ulysses S. Grant 
Millard Fillmore, "The American Louis Philippe" 
Warren G. Harding

-sailor


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm an INFJ, although I think the last time I took the test I was an INTP. 

I don't particularly like these kinds of tests. I hate talking in absolutes, so when the test asks me "you can see the order in things" or something similar, I always want to say "well it depends on the situation". 

I'm also recovering from severe agoraphobia, so that probably skews things a little too.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We had some hard rain this weekend, and it's cooler than normal right now but brilliant sunshine. Even this weekend, it rained off and on and we were able to go out. Yesterday (Monday) was rainy all day and we stayed inside and got on each other's nerves.
> 
> pics on my trip blog www.truetrip.blogspot.com
> 
> Betsy


cool pics Betsy - thanks for  sharing


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Now you make me want to dig up my results from when I took this years ago. I do remember I'm an "I" but I don't recall the rest. Now...where is it in my file cabinet at home?!


----------

